# What size tire do you prefer on a century?



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

Self-explanatory poll.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, I would need to know the road conditions before choosing the bike and tires.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I don't ride many centuries, but this year I've done one 152 km race and one 184 km (and some shorter ones).
They were done on 21 mm tubulars. Your poll is flawed.


----------



## Donzo98 (Oct 1, 2008)

I rode 111.11 a couple of weeks ago... solo... just did it on my normal tires. 23's.


----------



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

FWIW, I'm going to change from 23's to 25's when I do mine next month. Just looking for a slightly more relaxed ride. I do like going moderately fast but in no way am I trying to "race" my century.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Other: Vittoria Open Pave 24


----------



## SpicyMac (Sep 24, 2010)

I just ride on 25's all the time.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, that's an odd poll I could not respond too. If I wanted to do it as fast as I could I run 23's, but most long 100 mile rides I do nowadays I run most of time on my touring bike that has 27 1 1/4 tires for comfort...but I'm old now so comfort is important!


----------



## Herz (Feb 14, 2005)

I would choose 25's; they feel plusher than the smaller ones and still fit on my bike 
Still, I rode PBP on 23's (due to my inability to buy new tires well in advance) and had no problems.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

SpicyMac said:


> I just ride on 25's all the time.


Me too. GP4000's


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

use as large a tire as will fit! for comfort. also, some puncture protection will help...


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

28s, yo. They're _smooooove_. 
.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I like the 25's. Less pinch flat worries, better comfort. But I also weigh 210.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

froze said:


> Well, that's an odd poll I could not respond too. If I wanted to do it as fast as I could I run 23's, but most long 100 mile rides I do nowadays I run most of time on my touring bike that has 27 1 1/4 tires for comfort...but I'm old now so comfort is important!


I'm with you on the comfort part. I get passed by guys (and gals) on bikes that probably weigh less than my just my Brooks saddle, but I always make it to the end, rolling on 27s...


----------



## masherjim (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm going to assume a well-planned century route with good roads and minimal gravel, sand and dirt if any. I said 23c because I like the low-friction Mondo Sports for long distance when I want my energy to be used as efficiently as possible.

The poll was for 700c but otherwise, I also like 27" x 1-1/4" on older road bikes.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

b4_ford said:


> I'm with you on the comfort part. I get passed by guys (and gals) on bikes that probably weigh less than my just my Brooks saddle, but I always make it to the end, rolling on 27s...


I have two Brooks saddles and love them both, but I bought them back before they went nuts on prices, now I wouldn't buy one! Maybe the B17 I still would. But on the touring bike I have a Brooks B17 TI and on an old steel racing bike I put the Brooks Swift TI on it. The rest of my bikes don't and won't get any Brooks. My Swift ti only cost me $179 dollars 8 or 9 years ago, now their $284 on Amazon! And the B17 Ti only cost me $159 about 5 years ago and now those are $270!! That's why my business with Brooks has ended. Don't get me wrong, I love the heck out of them but man they went nuts with the prices.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

What about 23 front/25 back? I know a few who swear by that combo for long rides.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Oldteen said:


> What about 23 front/25 back? I know a few who swear by that combo for long rides.


I use to that for a couple of years till I figured out that most of your braking is on the front so why subject 80% of your braking force on skinny tires? Most touring people DO NOT use different size tires because they have to be able to carry a spare tire that will fit front or rear, so they use the same size tire so they don't have to carry two tires.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

froze said:


> Well, that's an odd poll I could not respond too. If I wanted to do it as fast as I could I run 23's, but most long 100 mile rides I do nowadays I run most of time on my touring bike that has 27 1 1/4 tires for comfort...but I'm old now so comfort is important!


Sure you could respond to it---just check 32 mm. You'd be close enough. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

mpre53 said:


> Sure you could respond to it---just check 32 mm. You'd be close enough. :smilewinkgrin:


Actually you're right! So I voted 32mm since most of my long rides are now done on the touring bike.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like 25s are starting to become mainstream. A good thing, IMO.
.


----------

